# Dune und The Matrix 4: Warners Kinofilme erscheinen 2022 auch fürs Streaming



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dune und The Matrix 4: Warners Kinofilme erscheinen 2022 auch fürs Streaming*

					Das Filmstudio Warner Bros. will auch im Jahr 2022 seine Kinofilme sowohl via Streaming als auch in den Kinos veröffentlichen. Das erklärte Warner-Media-Chef Jason Kilar im Rahmen eines Investoren-Meetings.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dune und The Matrix 4: Warners Kinofilme erscheinen 2022 auch fürs Streaming*


----------



## HisN (26. Juli 2021)

Ah, für Dune gehe ich auch gerne wieder ins Kino^^


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2021)

Auf Dune warte ich auch schon sehnlichst.
Allerdings, in Zeiten in denen ich einen Test bräuchte um ins Kino zu gehen, wird es auf Streaming hinaus laufen.


----------



## floschuller (26. Juli 2021)

Gilt eh nur für die USA, denn ob Sky in DE die Filme parallel zum Kinostart zeigt, ist bisher ja eher eine 50/50 Chance gewesen. Aber wer für Matrix und Dune nicht ins Kino geht, der würde eh nie ins Kino gehen. Also soll es mir recht sein.


----------



## HisN (26. Juli 2021)

Bei Matrix wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher, die Teile sind ja nicht "besser" geworden mit steigender Zahl hinter dem Titel.


----------



## Karotte81 (26. Juli 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Bei Matrix wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher, die Teile sind ja nicht "besser" geworden mit steigender Zahl hinter dem Titel.


Im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Filmreihen, die wurden immer besser und besser *hust*


----------



## 4thVariety (26. Juli 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Filmreihen, die wurden immer besser und besser *hust*



Bei Matrix 1-3 war halt jeder Film ein anderes Genre. Matrix war ein Noir Thriller mit Kung-Fu Einlagen, Matrix 2 würde man heute einen Superheldenfilm im Stile von Marvel nennen und der dritte Teil war halb Dragonball, halb Robot-Anime. Das waren jetzt alles nicht die populärsten Genre seiner Zeit, da darf es nicht wundern wenn wenige Zuschauer solche extremen Genrewechsel mitgemacht haben. Dafür sind die Filme wesentlich besser gealtert als vergleichbare Filmserien die einfach drei Mal das gleiche Genre runtergekurbelt haben.

Ich würde sagen, die Autobahnszene aus dem zweiten Teil ist immer noch die beste Actionsequenz ihrer Art. Fury Road ist verrückter, aber Matrix 2 ist der bessere Schlagabtausch zwischen drei Fraktionen.


----------



## Pitzah (26. Juli 2021)

Ich mag alle 3 Matrix Teile, die sind einfach was besonderes. Auch wenn 2 und 3 in keiner Top 10 auftauchen.
Die Autobahnszene war damals echt der Hammer, leider nicht perfekt.
Extra 6km (Meilen?) Autobahn dafür gebaut.

Die große Frage ist im Moment noch, wie die Beiden im nächsten Teil sein können. Eigentlich sind beide tot, aber theoretisch auch überlebt oder wiederbelebt.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Ich freue mich schon auf beide Filme und kann es kaum abwarten. 



Pitzah schrieb:


> Die große Frage ist im Moment noch, wie die Beiden im nächsten Teil sein können. Eigentlich sind beide tot, aber theoretisch auch überlebt oder wiederbelebt.


Vielleicht doch etwas mit einer Meta-Matrix oder das sie Programme sind. Möglichkeiten gibt es.

Es wird mal Zeit für einen Matrix 4 Trailer.


----------



## 4thVariety (27. Juli 2021)

Matrix geht ja nicht darauf ein, woher die Menschen kommen die in der Matrix sind. Keanu könnte ebensoleicht ein Klon sein, wie er ein Programm sein könnte. Man behält die Schauspieler aber es sind andere Charaktere die doch irgend ein System bekämpfen, das sie zum gleichen Schicksal verdammt. (wäre mir zu Meta-Hollywood Reboot Kritik)

Die Filme lassen auch offen was oberhalb der Wolken ist und so hoch waren die jetzt nicht am Himmel. Es lassen sich damit auch leicht neue Fraktionen auf der der Spitze des Himalayas einführen; oder man geht eben gleich auf den Mond wenn es darum geht wo die zweite Fraktion aus dem Krieg Maschinen gegen Menschen abgeblieben ist.

Bin nicht sicher, ob die ein "Matrix in der Matrix in der Matrix in der Matrix" Szenario haben wollen, bzw. brauchen. Auch wenn Neos Superkräfte in der "echten Welt" und Agent Smith in der realen Welt ein Argument dafür sind.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Matrix geht ja nicht darauf ein, woher die Menschen kommen die in der Matrix sind. Keanu könnte ebensoleicht ein Klon sein, wie er ein Programm sein könnte. Man behält die Schauspieler aber es sind andere Charaktere die doch irgend ein System bekämpfen, das sie zum gleichen Schicksal verdammt. (wäre mir zu Meta-Hollywood Reboot Kritik)


Naja, die Menschen in der "realen" Welt leben ja in Zion.  Und davor waren sie halt an der Erdoberfläche.


4thVariety schrieb:


> Die Filme lassen auch offen was oberhalb der Wolken ist und so hoch waren die jetzt nicht am Himmel. Es lassen sich damit auch leicht neue Fraktionen auf der der Spitze des Himalayas einführen; oder man geht eben gleich auf den Mond wenn es darum geht wo die zweite Fraktion aus dem Krieg Maschinen gegen Menschen abgeblieben ist.


Das wäre auch noch eine Option. Das Menschen, vor der Versklavung durch die Maschinen, es teilweise geschafft haben, im Sonnensystem an anderen Orten zu kolonisieren.


4thVariety schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher, ob die ein "Matrix in der Matrix in der Matrix in der Matrix" Szenario haben wollen, bzw. brauchen. Auch wenn Neos Superkräfte in der "echten Welt" und Agent Smith in der realen Welt ein Argument dafür sind.


Der Verdacht ist halt dadurch vorhanden.


----------



## 4thVariety (27. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die Menschen in der "realen" Welt leben ja in Zion.  Und davor waren sie halt an der Erdoberfläche.



Unter der Wolke werden die Menschen in erster Linie für die Matrix erzeugt. Wie ist unbekannt. Wir sehen den Ernteprozess in Teil 1, aber wir wissen nicht was das genetische Ausgangsmaterial ist und wie breit das aufgestellt ist, ob es aus dem aktiven Bestand rekombiniert wird, etc.  Wir wissen nicht einmal ob Leute die in der Matrix Geschwister sind, wirklich genetische Geschwister sind wenn es um ihre Körper in den Matrix-Pods geht.

Der Teil der in Zion lebt stammt ja ursprünglich aus der Matrix. Der Auserwählte nimmt bei jedem Reboot eine Hand voll Leute aus der Matrix mit nach draußen und die gründen Zion wieder. Die vermehren sich natürlich, kommen letztlich aber aus dem Pool mit denen die Maschinen die Matrix betreiben.

Aus den Filmen kennen wir nur den Teil der Welt, den die Maschinen beherrschen. Was jenseits der Wolken ist, haben die nie gesehen. Das hat nur Trinity jemals zu Gesicht bekommen und die hat es ins Grab mitgenommen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Der Teil der in Zion lebt stammt ja ursprünglich aus der Matrix. Der Auserwählte nimmt bei jedem Reboot eine Hand voll Leute aus der Matrix mit nach draußen und die gründen Zion wieder. Die vermehren sich natürlich, kommen letztlich aber aus dem Pool mit denen die Maschinen die Matrix betreiben.


Wobei in den Film es ja umgekehrt war und der Auserwählte von anderen (wachen) Menschen erst erweckt werden musste.


----------



## Karotte81 (27. Juli 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Bei Matrix 1-3 war halt jeder Film ein anderes Genre. Matrix war ein Noir Thriller mit Kung-Fu Einlagen, Matrix 2 würde man heute einen Superheldenfilm im Stile von Marvel nennen und der dritte Teil war halb Dragonball, halb Robot-Anime. Das waren jetzt alles nicht die populärsten Genre seiner Zeit, da darf es nicht wundern wenn wenige Zuschauer solche extremen Genrewechsel mitgemacht haben. Dafür sind die Filme wesentlich besser gealtert als vergleichbare Filmserien die einfach drei Mal das gleiche Genre runtergekurbelt haben.
> 
> Ich würde sagen, die Autobahnszene aus dem zweiten Teil ist immer noch die beste Actionsequenz ihrer Art. Fury Road ist verrückter, aber Matrix 2 ist der bessere Schlagabtausch zwischen drei Fraktionen.


Hat zwar mit meinem Beitrag nicht wirklich was zu tun, aber vollste Zustimmung für die Autobahnszene. Ich habe auch schon alle Teile mehrfach gesehen, gut, Dragonball würde ich jetzt nicht zu Teil 3 sagen, er war einfach nur mittelmäßig. Überhaupt waren die Stärken des Films immer in der Matrix selber, nicht in der "realen" Welt. Teil 1 ist und bleibt ein zeitloser Klassiker, der sehr gut gealtert ist. 

Grundsätzlich ist es aber nunmal so, dass kaum keine Filmreihe mit den höheren Zahlen besser wurde. Es lag im Fall von Matrix sicher nicht nur an der anderen Ausrichtung der Filme, sondern einfach weil 2 und v.a. 3 nicht mehr so gut waren wie Teil 1. 

Und so ergeht es eben fast allen Filmreihen, die Ideen werden selten besser als beim Erstling. Ausnahmen sind vllt Lethal Weapon oder so, wobei es da auch auf und abwärts geht. Oder Mad Max(2x Mel, er hats wohl drauf )


----------



## 4thVariety (27. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei in den Film es ja umgekehrt war und der Auserwählte von anderen (wachen) Menschen erst erweckt werden musste.



Der Loop:
Der Auserwählte erreicht dem Architekten und ihm wird die Wahrheit mitgeteilt. Zion ist eine Lüge und wird soeben zerstört. Vorher hat die Matrix den Auserwählten aber so konditioniert, dass er das akzeptiert und bei der Fake-Neugründung des nächsten Zions kooperiert. Das Geheimnis nimmt er mit ins Grab, bis die Matrix einen neuen Reboot braucht. 

Und klar, dann gibt es Leute wie Prophet die den Rebellen geben können und den Auserwählten suchen. Aber schon Teil 1 impliziert, dass Neo bestenfalls vom Orakel zum Auserwählten gemacht wird. (Code-Injection mit dem Keks Theorie).

Dass Fortsetzungen immer schlechter sind hängt eher damit zusammen, dass sie oft hingerotzt sind. Wenn sie das nicht sind dürfen sie aber auch nicht nur der gleiche Film sein, sondern müssen sich abheben indem sie anders sind. Indem sie anders sind, riskieren sie ihr Publikum zu vergraulen.

Aber ist der erste:
Star Wars, Mad Max, Star Trek, Fast & Furious, Marvel, Harry Potter, Herr der Ringe Film 
jemals der beste gewesen?


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Und klar, dann gibt es Leute wie Prophet die den Rebellen geben können und den Auserwählten suchen. Aber schon Teil 1 impliziert, dass Neo bestenfalls vom Orakel zum Auserwählten gemacht wird. (Code-Injection mit dem Keks Theorie).


Interessant. Keks-Theorie? Kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## 4thVariety (27. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interessant. Keks-Theorie? Kannte ich noch gar nicht.


Wenn Trinity das Motorrad stehlen will, soll Link ihr schnell das Wissen hochladen. Sie muss den Skill nicht lernen wie wir, sondern es ist nur ein Programm das geladen wird. So funktioniert Wissen in der Matrix.

Wenn der Merowinger seine Rede schwingt wie sehr er das Orakel nicht mag und verlangt, dass Neo ihm ihre Augen bringt, manipuliert er gleichzeitig eine Person im Raum mit Essen von dem er sagt, dass er es präpariert hat. Die Szene ist nicht sinnlos und auch nicht nur damit Persephone einen Grund hat eifersüchtig zu sein. Das ist ein Tutorial für den Zuschauer nach dem Motto, 'sokriegen sie dich dran'.

Von den Agenten wissen wir, das alte Programme ersetzt werden mit neuen Versionen und wir wissen vom Architekten, dass frühere Versionen der Matrix NICHT vom Orakel mitkontrolliert wurden, sondern, dass das Orakel erst später dazu kam.

Auf wen ist der Merowinger also eifersüchtig? Auf das Orakel, das "intuitive" Programm, das den Merowinger mit seiner kalten Ursache-Wirkung Logik vermutlich abgelöst hat. Deswegen will der Merowinger das was das Orakel auszeichnet, ihre Augen. Das Orakel wiederum übernimmt als Nachfolgerin eine seiner Methoden. Manipulation mit Hilfe von Nahrungsmitteln. 

Bei ersten Treffen mit Neo gibt sie ihm einen Keks, beim zweiten Treffen eine rote Zuckerstange. In beiden Fällen kommt Neo zum Orakel weil er ihre Hilfe braucht, in beiden Fällen wird er höchstwahrscheinlich über das Essen manipuliert, so wie der Merowinger über das Essen manipuliert. Einmal glaubt er nicht der Auserwählte zu sein und ist es doch, einmal glaubt er nicht bereit zu sein sich und Trinity zu opfern und tut es doch.

Was hat Cypher gemacht bevor er im ersten Teil die Crew verraten hat? Ein Steak Dinner mit Agent Smith.
Wie wird der Code zum erstmaligen Ausloogen in Neo injiziert? Mit einer Pille.
Wer in der Matrix Essen zu sich nimmt ist danach ein anderer, in jeder Szene.
Also Finger weg von den Keksen und wenn du das Mädchen triffst dem das Orakel das Keksebacken beigebraucht hat in Teil 3, dann renn weg.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2021)

Also ich hatte irgendwo anders mal gelesen, dass das Orakel, mit seinen Intuitionen, eher das Pendant zum Architekten sein soll. Und nicht zum Merowinger. Aber kann sein dass sie die Methode mit der Manipulation durch Nahrung übernommen hat. Ich hatte da nie so drauf geachtet. Klingt aber alles einleuchtend.


----------



## 4thVariety (28. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich hatte irgendwo anders mal gelesen, dass das Orakel, mit seinen Intuitionen, eher das Pendant zum Architekten sein soll. Und nicht zum Merowinger.


Architekt und Orakel bilden das Pärchen, das zusammen am meisten Kontrolle über die Matrix ausübt. Einer steuert die Simulation, die andere beeinflusst eher die Menschen in der Simulation. Im Zusammenspiel scheitert das nicht so wie die erste Matrix das getan hat.

Wir wissen, dass das Orakel erst später hinzukam und dass die Illusion von freien Willem ihre Lösung für ein bestehendes Problem war.  'The Problem is choice' sagt Neo zum Architekten und der stimmt zu. Der Merowinger denkt nicht so. Der denkt nur Ursache-Wirkung, was ihn zum wahrscheinlichsten Vorgängers des Orakels macht. 

Matrix 1-3 ist gespickt mit solchen Details und was die Fortsetzungen gut macht, geht bei erster Betrachtung gerne in den Actionsequenzen unter.


----------



## Pitzah (28. Juli 2021)

Coole Erklärungen. Da sind mir einige Details nie aufgefallen. Zum Merowinger wird ja gesagt, er ist ein sehr altes Programm. Der passt gut rein als Vorgänger des Orakels. Er hat ja auch schon viele Auserwählte erlebt.
Es ändert sich erst alles als das Orakel anfängt vom Perfektionismus abzuweichen. Die Gleichung durcheinander bringt.

Einer der Gründe warum ich finde, dass Matrix was besonderes ist. Da ist mehr als nur die Zeitlupenaction.

Das mit den Superkräften obwohl er in der angeblichen Realität ist, hat mich auch immer stutzig gemacht. Irgendwas ist doch faul an der Sache.
Die waren wohl alle nie raus und sind immer noch in der Matrix. Die Maschinen sind doch clever und würden das Ganze doch nie so einfach passieren lassen. Haben alle möglichen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen.

Bin so gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2021)

Pitzah schrieb:


> Das mit den Superkräften obwohl er in der angeblichen Realität ist, hat mich auch immer stutzig gemacht. Irgendwas ist doch faul an der Sache.
> Die waren wohl alle nie raus und sind immer noch in der Matrix. Die Maschinen sind doch clever und würden das Ganze doch nie so einfach passieren lassen. Haben alle möglichen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen.


Ja. Das Neo dort auch Superkräfte hat und Cypher von Smith assimiliert wurde sind Indizien die dafür sprechen.



Pitzah schrieb:


> Bin so gespannt wie es weiter geht.


Ich auch.


----------



## 4thVariety (29. Juli 2021)

Pitzah schrieb:


> Das mit den Superkräften obwohl er in der angeblichen Realität ist, hat mich auch immer stutzig gemacht. Irgendwas ist doch faul an der Sache.
> Die waren wohl alle nie raus und sind immer noch in der Matrix. Die Maschinen sind doch clever und würden das Ganze doch nie so einfach passieren lassen. Haben alle möglichen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen.



WiFi war 2003 halt noch Neuland. Die Drohnen kommunizieren ja auch drahtlos in dem Film. Warum also kein Drahtloses Login? Das ist ja was wirklich in der Szene passiert, der Trainmaster vollführt ein WiFi Zwangslogin bei Neo.

Das wichtige Detail ist was der Schlüsselmacher zum Agenten sagt auf LKW. 'We only do what we are meant to do'. Das soll zeigen, dass der Schlüsselmacher weiß dass er keinen freien Willen hat, er spielt nur eine Rolle. Es ist auch so eine Art Vergebung für das was der Agent beabsichtigt zu tun. Auch der Agent ist ein Gefangener der Matrix. vgl. Agent Smith beim Verhör in Teil 1.

Das ist der Grund warum die Drohnen Neo in der echten Welt nichts tun können (vgl Teil 1 beim Ausloggen). Sie sind gefangen in ihrem (Tötungs)programm, aber den Auserwählten zu töten wäre gegen das Skript. Es passiert in der Matrix in Teil 1, da ist die Lösung wohl ein Softwaretrick (Der Keks?) gewesen. Es passiert fast in Teil 2 aber ich nehme an es ist eher die Selbstzerstörung die das verhindert weil man in der echten Welt keinen Wiederbelebungscode hat.

Alles was Neo macht wenn er seine Hand hebt in Teil 2 und 3 ist es seine ID zu senden.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

Naja, er zerstört auch Drohnen als er auf die Maschinenstadt zufliegt. Obwohl er sogar blind ist.
Seine Superkräfte sind dort auf jeden Fall vorhanden und das ist mehr als nur eine ID zu senden.


----------



## facehugger (29. Juli 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Ah, für Dune gehe ich auch gerne wieder ins Kino^^


Da bin ich dabei. Wie war das, achja: "ich warte schon so lange, auf diesen Moment, ähem Film" 

Dafür ist Kino gemacht... 

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

Ich werde mir beide Filme natürlich im Kino angucken.


----------



## floppyexe (26. August 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Auf Dune warte ich auch schon sehnlichst.
> Allerdings, in Zeiten in denen ich einen Test bräuchte um ins Kino zu gehen, wird es auf Streaming hinaus laufen.


Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Appl1 (18. November 2021)

Kann man davon aus gehen dass Matrix 4 auch zeitgleich auf Sky Ticket kommt?


----------

